# Cheltenham Carriages



## BikinGlynn (May 1, 2019)

Been done a few times before I know but I enjoyed a mooch around here.

These carriages are all surplus to requirements from the Warwickshire & Gloucestershire heritage railway & occupy 2 tracks at the end of their line. 
The live trains are worryingly close, so much so that I couldn't really look at the North most third for risk of being seen.
They back up & fill a small tunnel which is fenced off at the far end.
These are generally very similar to the staffordshire ones I did with the addition of a crane which kinda makes the visit worthwhile.



IMG_1924 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_1928 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_1929 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_1955 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_1951 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_1915 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_1927 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_1925 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_1959 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_1956 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_1940 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_1933 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_6337 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_1960 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr


----------



## Sam Haltin (May 3, 2019)

A nice mixture of departmental wagons.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (May 10, 2019)

"To be shunted with care" I like that


----------



## urbex_Sparky (Sep 10, 2019)

Grand Dude, like the low down shot under carriage


----------

